# Big



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 14, 2005)

Here is the original trailer for the movie BIG. I love this movie. THought I would share.  

http://www.retrojunk.com/media/149/


----------



## aussie girl (Mar 15, 2005)

Its one of my favourites too, Sushi.  I love the part where they are in the toy store, and playing the over-sized keyboard with their feet.  Now that's co-ordination!


----------



## middie (Mar 15, 2005)

oh this is one of my favorite movies. aussie i too love when they're playing chopsticks


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Sushi!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 15, 2005)

CLASSIC flick! I liked Tom Hanks so much better when he did comedy roles. "A League of Their Own" is one of my favorites because he was so hilarious in it.


----------



## sarah (Mar 16, 2005)

this is one of my most favorite movies,i love it,is it true that it was Tom Hank's first movie?


----------



## middie (Mar 16, 2005)

i don't think it was his first movie... i could be wrong but for some reason i'm thinking no


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 16, 2005)

Splash! was his 1st movie.


----------



## middie (Mar 17, 2005)

didn't the man with one red shoe come out before big too? and the money pit?


----------

